# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Peticion a miembros que tienen conocimiento

## omarscribe

:001 005: Hola, soy omar soy nuevo en este foro, quisiera preguntar como puedo a empezar a practicar magia, gracias.

                                      Saludos al que me responda.

----------


## Ritxi

Hola Omar, varias cosas:

1ª- Estaria bien que primero te presentases en _Nuevos Miembros_
http://www.magiapotagia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16

2ª- Te leyeses las normas:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/announcement.php?f=16

3ª- Hay varios posts fijos que te ayudaran bastante  
    para iniciarte, yo te aconsejo este:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=9717

4ª- Si quieres encontrar más información usa el buscador:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/search.php?do=process

5ª- Si tienes más dudas, aqui estamos  :001 005:

----------

